# Heat a Swimming Pool in winter



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi
I know this is probably a mad question to ask, but I only come out to Relleu (which is near Benidorm) Spain over the winter months and was looking for ways to heat my swimming pool in the months of NOV - JAN.
IE three months only.

It is approx 8 x 5 meters and 4ft deep

I know it is very cold during the winter and I am only wanting to make it warm enough to not freeze as at present the water is very cold. I wanted to know the running cost (approx) of different heaters i.e. elec, gas or solar 

I have a solar cover on the water at present and wondered if and what was the most efficient way to heat it slightly
Any ideas greatly appreciated


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Why? Is the question. Even if the water is warm, the air surrounding it is cold and not conducive to swimming in the open air. Most people don't swim until at least May and stop by October. 

Davexf


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Surfers and other water sports enthusiasts use a wet-suit in the colder weather, could this be a cheaper solution than heating your pool?


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

HA HA Like it could be a good idea


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We had a covered pool when we lived in Prague. We had to put on winter gear with Wellies to trudge through the snow then take t all off to swim then dry off and dress again. It just wasn't worth the effort and we soon got fed up. Once something went wrong with the thermostat and the pool heated up like bathwater. I found out it's hard to swim in hot water.
I honestly wouldn't bother.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes, was thinking the same
Thanks anyway


----------

